# Open Source Firewall / Gateway Recommendations



## drmike (Jan 1, 2015)

Been a number of years since I last had a nice open source gateway device in place.   

Used IPCOP prior and really liked it.  Was good for segmenting LAN, like throwing insecure stuff in a VLAN, wifi on another VLAN, etc.

Going back to using something similar since time to segment experiments (like my filtering and blocking is nice but subjecting others on LAN breaks stuff too much)....

Anyone currently using IPCOP, Smoothwall or another similar open source project as a firewall + gateway?  Something that is standout these days?


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 1, 2015)

pfsense and clearOS. There is no better IMO.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 1, 2015)

pfSense or Sophos UTM (free version).  If you're willing to pay, then the paid version of Untangle is good too


----------



## ModyDev (Jan 1, 2015)

+1 ClearOS


----------



## JahAGR (Jan 1, 2015)

+1 pfSense, ClearOS also okay


----------



## Steven F (Jan 1, 2015)

Off-topic a bit: are there any firewalls with a RESTful API or something?


----------



## raidz (Jan 2, 2015)

pfsense


----------

